# Happy Holidays and thanks...



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy New year . Thanks to everyone who answered my questions on my 1st year pond. 

In February I'm going to start scouting around for talipia to see how good they take care of alge and also how good they taste this fall .

Again thanks for your time!!!


----------

